# Finding a reputable breeder (North Carolina).



## Richard M Riley (Dec 29, 2016)

Has anyone had any interaction with kyleshepherdspuppies.net? 

Kyle shepherd puppies.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Richard, I looked at the website - it is fake. Exact procedure and purchase instructions as many similar websites disguised to look like a small private breeder but is really a front for puppymills. 

A few years ago, new regulations came into effect putting restrictions on puppy-mills about selling their puppies on-line. At the time, the big broker/puppy-mill sites were made to look like web-sites from professional breeders. Since the new regulations targeted "professional breeders", the puppy-mill/puppy broker websites have all been redesigned to look like the breeders are a family breeding their pet dogs. Chances are the pics have nothing to do with where you puppy will be coming from. 

Finding a reputable breeder is not easy. It will take some effort from your part to educate yourself. You did well to come here and ask questions - these fake breeder sites are very easy to find, and very believable. 

Take the time to read through some of these links that will help you understand and spot the difference between good, responsible breeders, and puppy-mills, and Back Yard Breeders (people who breed their pets with no real understanding of GSDs.)

My favorite articles about breeding is from Wildhaus Kennels (though I have to admit, I'm a bit biased.  ) Well worth the time to look through the site, read the brags and articles, learn about the kennel, and get a feel for what responsible breeding looks like:

(German Shepherd Breeders, by Wildhaus Kennels)

And for some further reading and research:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html

This thread contains links to other fake websites like the one you linked - check out the purchase info, the shipping info, the health guarantee - all the same. 

And a ton more:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


If you want to post your general area, and where you live, people may be able to give you some recommendations.


----------



## Richard M Riley (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you for your response. I read through the sites you linked. I also put together that it was a scam after looking into the site closers. I live in South Carolina. I'm willing to drive up to 8 hours as I'd prefer to get the dog in person. I'm married with 2 children 1 dog and 1 cat. I have 6 acres moving to a 27 acre property. Looking for an active dog that I can train for personal and family protection. Anyone know of anyone good in the area? I was looking at.sequoyahk9.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've changed your thread subject line a bit - people from your area are more likely to respond. 

There are a number of members here with dogs from Sequoyah, and it is a breeder often recommended by those who have experience with them.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Globalhaus German Shepherds | Breeder | North Carolina | Puppies | Homepage

These guys are big and legit. I have trained a few sheps that came from here. All seemed solid nice pet dogs.

http://www.brewerskennelnc.com/

Have seen her produce some nice dogs as well.


----------

